# Betta sororities? Female betta compability



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

So I'm currently in the process of cycling my 12g tank. I have a heater and everything for it but was considering options on what fish to get.

I've heard you can keep multiple female bettas together successfully sometimes? Is there a minimum number and/or tank size to do that? Any information would be appreciated.

-J.Diaz


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

I used to keep about 25-30 females in a 20 long...it worked very well..sometimes you will find a female that is a little aggressive..especially when she is in with only 1 or 2 others...but in a 12 gallon i would keep 6-8 of them...a few dwarf cories and you should be fine...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would keep only 6 at most. The problem with buying from pet stores is that once the females are separated, they get aggressive and you have to introduce them properly so that they won't be too aggressive.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...how many female bettas have you ever kept in a single tank ??


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds good. I might try and find a breeder around my area that has some females together since birth if I decide to go the betta route. Thanks for all the tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Successfully 4, unsuccessfully 6.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i cannot say much about aggression as i have not experienced much of it...when i was breeding bettas i would keep all of the females together until they got to be about 1 1/2"...then put 25-30 or so in a 20 long...rarely had any fighting..even then it was not real serious stuff..just a bit of pushing around...2 sponge filters in the tank...80-82 F....
water changes twice a week...
but when i first started with bettas i bought a number of females from the wholesaler...took them home and put them in a tank together...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The wholesaler probably kept them together. If you are buying from someone who keeps their females together, there will be less aggression.


----------

